# Driver Sources that are under GPLv2 . Kernel Source is also here



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

http://opensource.palm.com/3.0.2/index.html
Kernel: http://palm.cdnetworks.net/opensource/3.0.2/linuxkernel-2.6.35.tgz
Kernel Patches: http://palm.cdnetworks.net/opensource/3.0.2/linuxkernel-2.6.35.patches.tgz

Have fun guys,
Hopefully when I get payed on the 30th, I'll still be able to find a 16GB for the 99 and not a jacked up 250+ price.


----------



## Decad3nce (Jun 8, 2011)

fwiw br0, the open source packages which are linked are just the stuff licensed w/ gpl v 2. Not full WebOS source, your title is a bit mistleading.

/semantics


```
<br />
This Device may contain portions of the following open source software licensed under the terms<br />
of the GNU General Public License (“GPL”) (license text set forth below):<br />
libgpg-error (only certain files are licensed under GPL), linux-hotplug, libsamplerate0, fuse, freefont, vpnc, sysfsutils, iptables, dosfstools, alsa-plugins, busybox, ipkg, netbase, oprofile, pmeloop, alsa-utils, PPP (only certain files are licensed<br />
under GPL), readline, setserial, upstart-initscripts, e2fsprogs (only certain files are licensed under GPL), module-init-tools,<br />
base-passwd, iproute2, usbmon, mupdf, libnetbridge, cryptsetup, libpurple, jpeg-6b, zlib, expat, libpng, freetype, libgdbus, mjson, dbus, documentserver, cjson, luna-service, glibc, glib, makedevs, update-modules, netcat, gdbm, cifs,<br />
rsync, update-rc.d, upstart, wireless-tools, udev, bootchart, fbset, dnsmasq, binutils, libgcrypt (only certain files are licensed under GPL), libfuse, Sysvinit, Linux Kernel, pulseaudio, procps, psmisc, mtools, faad2, UN Batang Korean True Type<br />
Font, lvm2, e2fsprogs-libs (portions are licensed under GPL, other portions are licensed under LGPL), brctl, sysstat,<br />
screen, iputils, tisgxgfx, net-tools, vpnc, gst-ffmpeg (portions are licensed under LGPL, other portions are licensed under<br />
GPL), cryptofs (portions are licensed under GPL, other portions are licensed under LGPL), util-linux-ng, gst-ffmpeg, u-boot,<br />
acct, mkimage, gzip, sp-smaps, unwind-arm.c, pr-support.c, imlibpurpleservice, imaccountvalidator, goodfork, parted
```


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

Fixed.


----------

